# Brie's triplets!



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Two doelings and a buckling - Dixie, Pixie and Kapt'n Krunch


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awww! They're adorable! Congrats


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're pretty little things.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I already said once, but it's totally worth saying again. They are friggin ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you all - it has been quite a ride with this pregnancy. So glad everyone made it through!

I have a few more gray hairs from worry, I don't know how you all with large herds handle it!


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats! :fireworks: Such beautiful babies...as to the grey hairs - yes yes yes! I can feel stress building through pregnancies, births, first few weeks...arg! I left my cow to birth in privacy as she wanted that but PACED around the yard and kept peeking through the crack in the wall!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

